# In need of milk goat



## Kimi Rose (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello to all my husband and I are in need of a milk goat. We are both hvac/r technicians he has 15years we can also do plumbing and build coops or pins hang fencing we are in southwest Ohio


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

My nubians won't kid until February but in the meantime you might find something at this Facebook group
Highland County Farm & Livestock Market (OHIO)


----------



## Kimi Rose (Oct 29, 2017)

Well we don’t have Facebook we cut it out a few years ago. I lightly post on here.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Some facebook pages are public so you don't need to be registered to see them.

Have you checked out craigslist for your area ?

Maybe a grain mill or a store you buy grain from might be able to give you a lead
to a breeder in the area.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you were closer I'ld let you have one of my Nubians. She is over a year old.

If you make a few local calls to the feed stores in your area, they will probably know who raises what animals in your area simply because they provide the feed for them. However, be sure you don't just take any goat because someone says it is a milk goat. Some milk goats are not good milkers....so if you find one, make sure you get to see her udder, feel her udder, watch the owner milk her and taste her milk BEFORE you buy her.


----------

